# Bunny Hunt and near miss.



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Went to my "secret" spot today with yodey44 and my son.
Hiked around better part of 4 hours. 
Shot ONE bunny. 
Shot _AT_ 5-6 bunnies, but that is just terrible for this particular spot. Usually shoot at that many before getting out of sight of the truck.  
Last time we were there we saw a fox running along about 100 yards away. Too far to hit with a .22. So this time I had my 25.06 slung over my back in case of just such an emergency.
Rounded one bend in the terrain and lo and behold. 
_*THERE WAS THE BIGGEST FREAKIN COYOTE I EVER SAW IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Handed my .22 off to yodey, unslung my .25 and got down and braced. 
The dog stopped and looked back over his shoulder at me, maybe 150-180 yards. I centered the crosshairs on his shoulder blades and...

remembered that I was carrying the gun slung without a round in the chamber. :roll: 
Which is something I NEVER do. -#&#*!- 
Racked the bolt, recentered the coyote and fired, just as he jumped back into motion. 
Thus cleanly missing the trophy of a yote hunters lifetime. O|* 
He vanished over the ridge before I could reload. :x 
I have seen rabbits in the spot that dog was standing so many times I could not count. 
I have a REALLY good picture in my head of how big a large cottontail looks standing there. 
I have used that trail personally when coming down off the ridge, and I know how big it is.
I am convinced that dog was over 60lbs. Possibly WELL over. yodey44 agrees with me.

I am almost convinced that I shot at a wolf, as in all the years I have been hunting song dogs, I have never seen one that was anywhere NEAR that big, and I have weighed in some that were over 45lbs, which as some of you may know is a LARGE yote. This dog looked twice that big. 
Thought for half a second or so that I was seeing things or that it was somebodies pet that was out wandering around, but NOPE, it was definitely not a domestic. :? 
I still cannot believe how big this bugger was. :shock: 
**O** **O** I am NOT happy **O** **O**

Other than that, I had a really nice day, and enjoyed being out with my son and my friend. :|


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

"There are no wolves in Utah officer, it was definitely a yote sir!" :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry about the 'miss' Artoxx ....  

I saw a huge dark colored something out in the desert last year too ! I tried to report it here as a 'Wuff' and these guys here made fun of me.  .........I didn't get in a shot though, it was going way to fast and my son with me was laughing at me anyhow, while I was trying to get set-up to shoot... 

Your 'secret spot' sounds like mine, I only see about 6 rabbits every time I go out there. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I was in Currant Creek canyon about 13 years ago in my tent the night before the deer opener, listening to the coyotes sing. :roll: Musta been fifty of them, from the sound.
I was just trying to decide if sticking the rifle out the door and shooting towards the loudest group would be worth the trouble when I heard the most mournful sound that has ever been invented by god. The howl of what was unmistakeably a wolf. Followed about two seconds later by a second one from the opposite side of the canyon. :shock:

Those coyotes shut up like they had been turned off and never made a sound the rest of the week. :twisted: 
I found some rather large "dog" prints up on the ridge the following morning while looking for antlers too. Funny how different the shape of the foot is from say your average labrador or whatever. _(O)_ 
Talked to the local fishcop later that day and he basically said just what HUGE29 said.
He practically snapped to attention eyes front and said, _"It is the official position of the State of Utah that we do NOT have wolves here, what you heard must have been coyotes." _
I said, "NOT according to the coyotes that were already howling it wasn't. Not to mention that the sound of a coyote howl has never made the hair on the back of my neck stand up." He grinned and shrugged and told me that he was not allowed to have an opinion on the matter as his *BOSS* had spoken.
I told him that I hoped I got a shot at those _"coyotes"_ then, as they would make some awesome rugs, and since the _"official"_ position of the state was that there _*ARE NO WOLVES in Utah*_, I would not be breaking any laws. 
He laughed and told me good luck. And NOT to tell him if I happened to get one, so that he would not have to develop an opinion. :wink: Sadly I did not even see an ACTUAL coyote the rest of the week either. Nor any deer. :evil:

Not supposed to be any Lynx here either, but some of us have direct knowledge to the contrary no matter WHAT the official opinions are.

-8/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> I was in Currant Creek canyon about 13 years ago in my tent the night before the deer opener, listening to the coyotes sing. :roll: Musta been fifty of them, from the sound.
> I was just trying to decide if sticking the rifle out the door and shooting towards the loudest group would be worth the trouble when I heard the most mournful sound that has ever been invented by god. The howl of what was unmistakeably a wolf. Followed about two seconds later by a second one from the opposite side of the canyon. :shock:
> 
> Those coyotes shut up like they had been turned off and never made a sound the rest of the week. :twisted:
> ...


Dammit.... you've given me chills and I haven't even heard the things howl.... :lol:


----------

